# Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hatt???



## Escaflone (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die neue soundkarte X-fi titanium fatality drin,und will mir das neue headset von logitech das am 28.2.09 rauskommt kaufen.Nun das problem das headset ist mit usb, und hatt daher eine eingebaute soundkarte soviel ich weis ^^.Da ich aber schon ne gute soundkarte habe lohnt sich überhaubt der kauf dieses headset ??

Und was für headsets empfehlt ihr mir ??

schon mal danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Painxx (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Escaflone, also man kann es zurzeit schlecht sagen, wie das Headset sein wird, da es noch nicht im Handel ist. Wenn es dann erscheint, dann würd ich dir empfehlen ein paar Tage oder 1 Woche zu warten, wenn du es kaufen willst. Denn dann werden es Tests online geben + Community wird Feedback geben, ob dieses Headset nicht so toll ist und wie die Quali usw.. ist. 

Zur nächsten Frage: Ich denke, wenn du zockst (clanwars, vlt. Liga), ist immer ein Gamingheadset sehr nützlich. Die meisten high skiller habne alle Sennheiser PC350 und können perfekt erfahren, wo der Gegner ist. 

Zur letzten Frage: Also fürs zocken sind folgende Headsets gut:

- Sennheiser PC151,156,161,166,350
- Speedlink Medusa 5.1 NX (die neue Version, welche bei PCGH 1,5x Wertung bekam und das 2.te beste headset war. Erstes war 300 euro Headset . Es Soll Ende diesen Monats oder Anfang März erscheinen ) 

- Razer Megalodon ( 7.1 , neue Technologie, welche angeblich bei Militärkampfjets verwendet wird... erscheint mitte März)


So, also ich selber will mir auch ein Headset kaufen und kein HIFI, weil ich HIFI fürs zocken net brauche. Ich brauche ien perfektes Headset, welches perfekt zum zocken + kommunizieren ist. 
Ich würd dir am besten einfach empfehlen zu warten bis Razer megalodon raus ist. Denn ich kenne jmd. welcher es auf GC und G35 testen könnte... Und da war es noch nicht eher ''Beta'' Version. Er meinte, dass Razer 100% besser vom klang + Ton, Quali, Design (geschmackssache^^) war.


----------



## Uziflator (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Die X-fi titanium fatality wird dir beim G35 nich viel bringen,da es per USB 2.0 angeschlossen wird.

Diese 5.1/7.1 HS machen ja auch überhaupt keinen Sinn,du hast ja auch nur 2 Ohren.


----------



## Joey (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

circa Preis des Razer´s bekannt ?


----------



## Uziflator (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Joey schrieb:


> circa Preis des Razer´s bekannt ?


Warum denn eins von Raze,r die sind auch nich besser als die von Logitech.
Wenn ein HS dann eins von Beyerdynamic oder von Sennheiser.


----------



## Joey (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die X-fi titanium fatality wird dir beim G35 nich viel bringen,da es per USB 2.0 angeschlossen wird.
> 
> Diese 5.1/7.1 HS machen ja auch überhaupt keinen Sinn,du hast ja auch nur 2 Ohren.



die aber mehr in der lage sind aufzunehmen, als das 2.1 in der lage ist zu produzieren? .p

ich hab hier ein "älteres"  zalman 5.1 , daß doch nach Herstellerangaben mit 6 echten Boxen bestückt ist.
Wenn ich im Windows XP bei der Audiowiedergabe von 2.1 auf 5.1 umschalte, ist  eine deutliche veränderung des Klangbilds hörbar.Auch in diversen Kriegsfilm DVD´s und in Spielen wie CoD4/5 etc sind die Dinger schon ein Wahnsinn Erlebniss.

Ich weiß nicht wieweit sich das von den guten 2.1  unterscheidet ,bin aber der Meinung , das daß "rundum" Klangbild von 5.1 HS`s quasi "kompletter" aufgebaut wird.

(nur mein eindruck.alle Daten o.g.^^:>)




Uziflator schrieb:


> Warum denn eins von Raze,r die sind auch nich besser als die von Logitech.
> Wenn ein HS dann eins von Beyerdynamic oder von Sennheiser.



weil ich voll auf Razer schwöre, gespannt bin auf die Innovation die das Megalodon beinhalten wird.Ich bin sehr kritisch , means , werd ich damit enttäuscht , wird das sicherlich auswirkungen auf mein nächstes Game/pc-peripherie produkt haben (bzw auf desssen kauf).

aber alles was ich von denen in der hand hatte , hat den eindruck eines sehr durchdachten "Gaming-gears" mitgebracht.

btw such ich noch eine original diamondback (ohne 3g) :>


----------



## Joey (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

diesen post löschen plx...............


----------



## Pravasi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Also deine Soundkarte unterstützt halt auch einen Stereokopfhörer,und die sind nun mal wesentlich besser in der Preis-LEISTUNG.Das vielgelobte PC350 ist auch nur ein Stereohörer,allerdings mit beschissenen Klang im vergleich zu Stereohörern in der Preisklasse!Trotzdem funktioniert die Ortung,speziel mit einem X-FI Chip ganz hervorragend.
Mein TIP:Schau mal in  HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi rein,und stell deine Frage mal dort.Da sind Leute,die sich mit der Materie wesentlich fundierter befassen als wie es der PCGH oder irgendwelchen Teenagern mit mangelnder Erfahrung möglich ist.Ausserdem gibt es dort im Allgemeinen dann auch gleich die entsprechenden Kaufempfehlungen.Ich jedenfalls habe dort in kurzer Zeit wesentlich mehr zu dem Thema gelernt als irgendwo anders sonst.
Ansonsten:Mit einer derartigen hochwertigen Soundkarte würdest du bei einem normalen,generell sehr überteuerten GamingHS einfach viel Potential verschenken und die Perlen vor die Säue werfen.


----------



## Joey (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Ansonsten:Mit einer derartigen hochwertigen Soundkarte würdest du bei einem normalen,generell sehr überteuerten GamingHS einfach viel Potential verschenken und die Perlen vor die Säue werfen.



 /sign

mich würden deine Ergebnisse intressieren btw, also solltest du woanders nen thread aufmachen , wär es nett (fall erlaubt) den Link hier zu posten. ty in advance


----------



## Escaflone (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Die X-fi titanium fatality wird dir beim G35 nich viel bringen,da es per USB 2.0 angeschlossen wird.
> 
> genau das ist mein problem ^^  und genau das selbe ist bei Razer Megalodon hatt euch eine sountkarte dabei wird dort als *Razer Maelstrom™ Audio-Modul bezeichnet* und die soundkarten kosten ja auch was und das micro was bleibt dann für die kopfhörer bzw für membranen übrig wenn die so heisen. Ist des da nicht besser ein kopfhörer für den selben preis nur ohne soundkarte und micro zu nehmen, wie zb. AKG soll gut sein bei hi fi wies jetzt mit dem zocken ausieht weis ich nicht
> 
> PS wenn ich im anderen forum ein link verknüpfen darf mache ich das ansonsten berichte ich euch was rauskahm


----------



## Escaflone (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

habe gerade gelesen das das neue razer headset nur ein stereo headset ist und nur 7.1 simuliert ist dann im prinzip nix anderes wie bei meiner soundkart,aber seht selbst Razer Megalodon Test Kopfhörer


----------



## Pravasi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Wenn du es immer noch in Erwägung ziehst,kannsz du es ja bestellen und bei nichtgefallen zurückschicken.
Nur mal soer Testsieger in der letzten PCGH war ja das Beyerdynamic MMX300 für 300 Euro.
Das Teil ist ein etwas anders gestyltes und mit Mikro versehendes DT770 für 140 Euro der selben Firma...um mal zu verdeutlichen,was den so ein "Gamerbonus"kosten darf.Man kann das mal auf andere Headsets anwenden und überlegen,was man sonst für das Geld bekommen könnte.Deine SK wird fast jeden einigemassen korekten Hifi-KH pimpen.Du solltest hat beim evtl. Kauf auf "Bühne" und "Analyse" achten.Dann funktioniert das schon.


----------



## Escaflone (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Wenn du es immer noch in Erwägung ziehst,kannsz du es ja bestellen und bei nichtgefallen zurückschicken.
> Nur mal soer Testsieger in der letzten PCGH war ja das Beyerdynamic MMX300 für 300 Euro.
> Das Teil ist ein etwas anders gestyltes und mit Mikro versehendes DT770 für 140 Euro der selben Firma...um mal zu verdeutlichen,was den so ein "Gamerbonus"kosten darf.Man kann das mal auf andere Headsets anwenden und überlegen,was man sonst für das Geld bekommen könnte.Deine SK wird fast jeden einigemassen korekten Hifi-KH pimpen.Du solltest hat beim evtl. Kauf auf "Bühne" und "Analyse" achten.Dann funktioniert das schon.



Also kann ich mir auch ein DT770 kaufen ist das genauso vom klang nur das es kein micro hatt oder wie ??
Und ist das 770 pro schlechter?? Und wenn ich mir einen holle mit wieviel ohm, habe den kopfhörer dann ja ander soundkarte zum zocken ohne vorversterker, 250/ 80 der 32 ohm??

Und wie sieht es mit dem *BEYERDYNAMIC DT-990 PRO aus ist das besser wie das DT770 oder schlechter??
*


----------



## Pravasi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Den 770er gibt es in der normalen(etwas teueren version)und als PRO.Der PRO sitzt etwas fester(Anpressdruck)und hat dementsprechend auch etwas mehr Bass.
Ohne Kopfhörerverstärker würde ich beim 770 zur 32 oder 80 Version raten,da die 250 Ohm-version angeblich evtl.zu leise sein kann.
Der 990er hat den gleichen Aufbau wie der 770,nur das er offen ist und deswegen gemessen am 770 nicht ganz so extrem Bassstark ist.Er gilt trotzdem bei vielen noch als Bassmonster.Ich mag ihn lieber,weil ich bei geschlossenen KH bei denen man zum Teil noch nicht einmal seine eigene Stimme beim Sprechen hört,nicht sonderlich wohl fühle.Aber das ist Geschmacksache.Saubequem sind beide.Und ich weiss von keinem offenem KH der soviel heftigen Bass macht wie der 990er.
Wenn Du es dir leisten kannst,lass dir beide schicken und schick zurück was dir nicht gefällt.
Interersant für Gamer sollen auch noch einige Ultrasone sein.Ich hoffe ich kann mir nächste Woche mal was von denen anhören,bisher habe ich noch keine Erfahrung damit.Mittwoch bekomme ich erstmal einen 880er.Das ist zwar nicht so ein 100%Spasshörer wie die anderen,aber mal gucken...
Noch ein Tipas wirklich schwierige beim KH-Kauf ist halt der eigene Geschmack.Vieles was andere Leute wahrnehmen oder mögen,kann für die anderen ganz anders sein.Da muss man im Endeffekt sich selber trauen und nicht versuchen die Erfahrungen der anderen 1zu1 Übernehmen zu wollen.Kann ganz schön knifflig sein...


----------



## Escaflone (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

[quote=Mittwoch bekomme ich erstmal einen 880er.Das ist zwar nicht so ein 100%Spasshörer wie die anderen,aber mal gucken...


warum soll dder 880 nicht so ein spaß hörer sein ?? er kostet doch 220€ und die beyer 770/990 ca 140€ ist er nicht so gut zum zocken ?? soll mann da lieber die 770/990 nehmen ??


----------



## Painxx (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

naja, also da du halt eine gute Soundkarte hats, würd ich dir lieber trotzdem auf das Razer Megadolon warten empfehlen. Denn woher wiesst du, dass dieses Headset in Games schlechter klingt als die HIFi Kopfhörer -.-


----------



## Pravasi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Der "beste" KH ist nicht auch automatisch der beste GamingKH.Genausowenig,wie sich z.B.ein Ferrari zum Famielienauto,oder ein 500er Mercedes als Lieferwagen empfiehlt,genausowenig eignet sich jeder KH für jeden Einsatzzweck oder (noch schlimmer)Geschmack.
Ein guter GamingKH zeichnet sich im allgemeinen aus durch:
wummernden Bass(Spass,Spass,Spass)
Überzeichneten Höhen(bessere Stimmenwahrnehmung)
Ausgeprägte "Aanalyse"(Was ist hier eigentlich alles los?)

"Bühne"(Räumlichkeit-eine Etage über uns,irgendwo rechts muss er sein...)
Auch hier giltes einen Freud,des anderen Leid.Denn so ein "Spasshörer" ist zum beispiel für Klassik oder Sanfte Musik,oder für Nichtfreunde von Dauerpower aufgrund eben dieser Dynamic auf ewig nur schwer zur ertragen.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es natürlich auch sehr hochwertige,fantastische KH,die anders abgestimmt sind,ausgewogener,mit mehr Feeling fürs Feine.Das kann dann aber evtl.für den Gamer "zuwenig" sein(Waschmaschine im Ferrari transportieren-klappt nicht .Scheiss Auto!?).
Man muss halt wissen was man will.z.B.habe ich mit dem880er Musik gehörtund ich fands toll,hat mich mehr mitgerissen als ein anderer teurer KH.Genau Das was ICH mag!Höhen sind auch da.Aber ob das Teil nach meinem persönlichm Ansprüchen genügend Wumms hat beim Zocken?Bühne?Mal gucken.Vieleicht nehm ich dafür dann doch lieber einen 990er...?DEIN GESCHMACK ENTSCHEIDET!
hehe-,wird nicht automatisch einfacher,nur wil man mehr weiss...?Die Zweifel verlagern sich lediglich-nicht wahr?
Du wirst ums Probehören nicht wirklich herrumkommen.-Geniess es!
Einen tollen KH behälst du schlieslich ein paar Jahre.Und an deinem jetzigem Engagement liegt es,ob du jedesmal ,wenn du das Teil aufsetzt sagst das Es ganz okay ist,oder immer und immer wieder:Einfach geil...


----------



## Pravasi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Painxx schrieb:


> naja, also da du halt eine gute Soundkarte hats, würd ich dir lieber trotzdem auf das Razer Megadolon warten empfehlen. Denn woher wiesst du, dass dieses Headset in Games schlechter klingt als die HIFi Kopfhörer -.-


Stimmt.Woher soll man wissen ob der nächste Golf nicht mehr hermacht,als zum 
z.B.die gegenwärtige Mercedes S Klasse?
Sorry,-nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Escaflone (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Stimmt.Woher soll man wissen ob der nächste Golf nicht mehr hermacht,als zum
> z.B.die gegenwärtige Mercedes S Klasse?
> Sorry,-nicht persönlich nehmen.



natürlich weis ich das nicht aber die neue razer hatt eine integrierte soundkarte ein micro und usb das alles kostest geld und es bleibt dann weniger für den Kopfgörer übrig, das ganze headset von razer wo bald rauskommt ist billiger wie meine soundkarte und dann wird sie ja nicht mitbenutzt wengen dem usb. Ich geh einfach mal in den rock shop bei uns ins karlsruhe und höre mir den beyerdonamic 880 und den AKG 701 an wobei der AKG einfach klasse aussieht aberes geht ja um den sound un nicht um gutes aussehen^^


----------



## Painxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

lol Escaflone! Du wohnst auch in Karlsruhe?!  ... Ich kom mal vlt. zum Rockshop mit^^... Wie alt bist eigentlich  ?


----------



## Pravasi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Jetzt gehts los.Der AKG hat fürs gaming höchstwahrscheinlich zu wenig Bass.Ist halt einer von den Feineren.
Der 880 ist schon ein herrliches Ding.Aber ein Vergleich mit Bassstärkeren wie 770,990,oder auch etwas von Ultrasone ist auf jeden Fall angebracht.Ist ja alles schliesslich nicht ganz billig.
In dem Zusammenhang ist auch noch ein Blick auf den Denon 2000 anzuraten.Der ist ein absolut tauglicher Spielehörer und läuft zudem auf 32 Ohm.Du solltest auf jeden Fall einen Kopfhörer auch versuchen an deinem System zu Hause zu testen,weil der unterschied evtl.gravierend sein kann.
Sennheisser bietet(im Internet)ein hervoragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.Speziell der HD 600 ist für Gamer ein tolles Teil.
Ach,damit es nicht zu einfach wirdie meisten KH(Ausnahme z.B.Denon)brauchen eine Einspielzeit bevor sie wirklich klingen,anfangen ihr Potential zu entfalten.Und das evtl.nicht nur mit Minmal-Lautstärke an der KH-Wand.


----------



## Escaflone (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Painxx schrieb:


> lol Escaflone! Du wohnst auch in Karlsruhe?!  ... Ich kom mal vlt. zum Rockshop mit^^... Wie alt bist eigentlich  ?



Ich bin 23 werde bald 24 und du ??, ich war schon im rock shop  heute die haben da echt alles an kopfhörern könnte daher die nehmen wo ich preislich wollte, nur mein Beyerdonamic mmx 300 hatten die nicht nach dem testören vom Beyer 770 pro/860/990 pro und AKG 272 MK 2 hatte ich mich für den Beyer 770 pro 80 ohm entschieden weil der klanglich und vom bass der beste war in meinen ohren  und er ist ja fast gleich mit dem Beyer MMX 300 laut anderen forums... nur das der 300€ kostet.Daheim hatte ich ihn gleich getestet mit meiner x-fi fatalyti muß echt sagen klanglich hatt er mich voll umgehauen bei musik sowohl auch im game echt ein geiler sound, nur ein nachteil hatt er das rund um hören,es geht zwar da es ja die x-fi mit dolby digital live und CMMS-3D virtuel erzeugt wird doch so wie bei meinen medusa hört es sich nicht an aber der sound is ja mal voll ******* vom medusa im gegensat zum Beyer 770 pro aber sowas von schrecklich,mein fazit der beryerdonamic 770 pro ist für alle gut die schönen sound und kraftvollen bass wollen ob bei musik und beim gamen,aber alle die im game zb. css oder cod eben online spiele und ein rundumhören brauchen die sollten sich es nochmal überlegen da das rund um hören nicht so toll war wie erwartet


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Die X-Fi ist schon fast der falsche Partner für den KH


----------



## Pravasi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die X-Fi ist schon fast der falsche Partner für den KH


 Warum denn?


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Der KH ist zu hochwertig dafür. Er wird halt nicht voll ausgereitzt bei unkomprimiertem Material.


----------



## Painxx (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

acha, aber x-fi hat in sehr vielen GAMES EAX5.0 usw 

Hmm, verdammt... hab nun eigentlich das selbe Prob Excaflone. Nur hab ich keine Soundkarte, sondern Onboardsound vom ASUS P5K-Premium Black Pearl. Ich will so max. 160 euo ausgeben. Also wahrscheinlich werd ich mir dann das Razer Megalodon hollen, da dieser ja USB soundkarte besitzt. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

USB Sound ist einfach nur derbe Misst. Wer sagt das man EAX nicht trotzdem haben kann? Stichwort Auzentech.


----------



## Pravasi (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*

Meinst du mit Prelude oder Forte klappt das besser?
Ich bin nämlich ein wenig überrascht.Der 770er wird ja fürs Gaming sonst in den Höchsten Tönen Gelobt.

@Escaflone:Sorry,dumme Frage,aber Du hast natürlich alles richtig eingestellt?
Wie auch immer:Mittwoch habe ich die Forte/DT880 kombination bei mir zu Hause.Dann mal gucken wie "rundum"das geht.


----------



## Escaflone (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Prelude oder Forte klappt das besser?
> Ich bin nämlich ein wenig überrascht.Der 770er wird ja fürs Gaming sonst in den Höchsten Tönen Gelobt.
> 
> @Escaflone:Sorry,dumme Frage,aber Du hast natürlich alles richtig eingestellt?
> Wie auch immer:Mittwoch habe ich die Forte/DT880 kombination bei mir zu Hause.Dann mal gucken wie "rundum"das geht.



ja natürlich und um sicher zu gehen habe ich im game und im unterhaltungsmodus  alles nur mögliche ausgetestet wie kopfhörereinstellung dann mal 5.1 mit cmms 3d ohne mit crysalizer und ohne im game auf kofhörer dann mal mit 5.1, wie gesagt der sound ist 1A echt, echt nur zu empfehlen,nur das rund um hören ist nicht so das ware,das höre ich mit mein medusa weiter und genauer, im css höre ich zb. nimmander der im katers ist wobei das treten so laut ist das es von ausen sehr gut hörbar sein sollte und das oben unten hörer wenn einer unter einen rennt vermißt mann auch. Ach ja wenn ich den CMM 3D test mache dann höre ich den hubschrauber schon von 12 uhr nach 12 uhr fliegen sprich das rud um hören ist schon gegeben


----------



## Pravasi (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lohnt sich der kauf des neuen Logitech G35 Headset wenn mann die X-fi titanium Fatality drin hat*



Escaflone schrieb:


> ja natürlich und um sicher zu gehen habe ich im game und im unterhaltungsmodus alles nur mögliche ausgetestet wie kopfhörereinstellung dann mal 5.1 mit cmms 3d ohne mit crysalizer und ohne im game auf kofhörer dann mal mit 5.1, wie gesagt der sound ist 1A echt, echt nur zu empfehlen,nur das rund um hören ist nicht so das ware,das höre ich mit mein medusa weiter und genauer, im css höre ich zb. nimmander der im katers ist wobei das treten so laut ist das es von ausen sehr gut hörbar sein sollte und das oben unten hörer wenn einer unter einen rennt vermißt mann auch. Ach ja wenn ich den CMM 3D test mache dann höre ich den hubschrauber schon von 12 uhr nach 12 uhr fliegen sprich das rud um hören ist schon gegeben


 
Tja,ich hatte auch 770er und extreme gamer und fand die Ortung viel besser als bei alle Anderen KH die ich vorher hatte,incl.ein 100€ usb-Speedlink mit 5.1.Hatte halt noch kein Medusa und war soweit ganz zufrieden.Mist.Hoffe es ist trotzdem gut brauchbar für dich.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter rumprobieren und das hier posten.Für mich ein sehr laufschlussreicher Thread.
Mal gucken wie sich mein 880er morgen macht.Glück und Leid können da ja ganz eng zusammen liegen.


----------

